# Painting on ceiling



## Keyugn (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi, I was given a task this month with painting on a ceiling and was trying to figure out what type of paint I should be using for the project (also I will be painting clouds). I will be painting over latex paint which I searched is acrylic based. I want to represent the clouds as realistic as I can with the right paint. Please help I'm slowly losing my mind over this. Thank you!


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Clouds aren't so hard to paint realisticly... Go out and get a nice pattern directly from the sky (with any digital camera), or any common find from the internet. Paint the right shade of blue [so in this case have to be not grey ;-) :-D ] project your pattern to the ceiling, mark the outlines, and start painting.


----------



## Keyugn (Oct 7, 2018)

It's not the clouds that are going to be the problem but what type of paint I should use to paint over the latex coat of paint that will be used for the blue sky on the ceiling which is my issue. Another person is going to be painting the ceiling blue and I'll come in next to paint the clouds. So I'm trying to see if acrylic is a good choice to paint over latex paint or should I go with a oil based paint. Also I don't want the paint chipping since these clouds will be there for a long time.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

I am not sure why the ceiling painted with latex... But If I have to choose I would risk to paint the clouds also with latex. If that isn't manageable, then make some small sample painting with acryl and oil also (in any near wall or near corner place which will be overpainted with the clouds) and try to experiencing how they behave on the surface and how they looks when dried. But I feel a bit unsure how the oil will be done if you wanna use some accelerator... if that will solute the latex under it? Never tried any similar, so sorry. My ceiling and wall painting was done always with acryl on acryl.


----------



## HorseRtist (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't see a problem here. If using oil, just paint and leave it alone. If using acrylic on acrylic, just paint it and leave it alone. People are not going to wash their ceilings...maybe dust off a few cobwebs but I've done many ceilings with clouds and never had a problem. What you SHOULD be aware of is to back down from it now and then and look at it as you would lie in the yard and look at the clouds to see formations that look like people or animals and make sure your clouds haven't formed images you might not want in clouds.


----------

